# You know it is going to be a bad day when...



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 11, 2013)

It has been raining and your step-daughter tells you that her friends borrowed some of my umbrellas and did I know that they did not have handles?

Swell. 

Anyone else have any bad day stories?


----------



## cid (Oct 11, 2013)

When on second day of our US national park trip ranger informed us, that parks are closed and we can't even get refund for our annual pass (bought two days before that day)

Yeah, I am first time in US and all I got was one afternoon in Grand Teton and one day in Yellowstone, i felt pretty miserable indeed and we had to rescheduled the rest of our trip ...


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 11, 2013)

cid said:


> When on second day of our US national park trip ranger informed us, that parks are closed and we can't even get refund for our annual pass (bought two days before that day)
> 
> Yeah, I am first time in US and all I got was one afternoon in Grand Teton and one day in Yellowstone, i felt pretty miserable indeed and we had to rescheduled the rest of our trip ...



I was figuring that would get people. The time when I was shooting the sunrise, and the thing stayed total grey heavy overcast the entire time. No birds even showed up. Then, the edge bands of Hurricane something brushed by, and I got soaked, and had to hide in a overhang...


----------



## replay0 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yea, sorry you had to experience our political shenanigans (not pointing fingers at any particular groups/people), Cid. I just came back from a 1month trip in Austria/Germany. It was mostly hiking and photography in the alps. I would've hate to be turned back or to completely change my itinerary because political bickering closed down open space areas for the public and tourists to enjoy.


----------



## cid (Oct 11, 2013)

replay0 said:


> Yea, sorry you had to experience our political shenanigans (not pointing fingers at any particular groups/people), Cid. I just came back from a 1month trip in Austria/Germany. It was mostly hiking and photography in the alps. I would've hate to be turned back or to completely change my itinerary because political bickering closed down open space areas for the public and tourists to enjoy.


We didn't even know something like this can happen. We all were pretty sad about this, and even more sad, that this situation is not covered by any of our insurances


----------



## Harv (Oct 11, 2013)

You know it's going to be a bad day when you travel an hour to photograph a litter of puppies for a breeder/friend, put your camera to your eye, press the shutter for the first shot and nothing happens. You look down and read on the LCD.... 'No Card'. Of course not..... it's in the reader at home.

No problem. Get a spare. Open the bag only to find you left those at home as well.

The last bit of bad news is that the puppies are all leaving for their new families the next day.

At least it was early enough to make the 2 hour round trip to get the cards and make it back to complete the shoot.

Lesson learned..... the spare cards now never leave the bag.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 11, 2013)

You watch a gust of wind tip over a friend's tripod with a d4 and 300f2.8.... And the pavement catch it.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 11, 2013)

cid said:


> When on second day of our US national park trip ranger informed us, that parks are closed and we can't even get refund for our annual pass (bought two days before that day)
> 
> Yeah, I am first time in US and all I got was one afternoon in Grand Teton and one day in Yellowstone, i felt pretty miserable indeed and we had to rescheduled the rest of our trip ...



On behalf of nearly every U.S. citizen (other than Tea Party types), I would like to apologize for our ridiculous Congress. There's a joke: the opposite of "pro" is "con," so the opposite of "progress" is ...


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 11, 2013)

cid said:


> US national park trip



Cid, one more thought: while our national parks really are spectacular, there other options. You might find that designated Wilderness and National Forest areas are open, but un-staffed. These areas will not be as developed: there won't be lodges, resorts, gift shops, etc, but you will find beautiful landscape and wildlife to photograph.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._Wilderness_Areas

You'll find guidebooks describing the hiking trails, and I believe you can still download topo maps here: http://usgs01.srv.mst.edu/store3/digital_download/mapping_ap.jsp


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 11, 2013)

My bad day is similar.

You know it is a bad day when you hear a bang, and your 5DII and fav 24-70 2.8 II isn't on the tripod where you left it. To make it worse, lens doesn't work the same after first repair, and neither come back from Canon in time for trip. What a sinking feeling. Nothing says I messed up like that sound. 

By the way, anyone have this situation and get the lens repaired and work like new? I am very concerned.

sek


----------



## Tyroop (Oct 11, 2013)

This past Monday, while in the bathroom my 2.5 year-old daughter 'lost' her miniature tennis ball and then we found that the shower water wouldn't drain. Oh, where could the ball have gone? The rest of the morning was spent locating and waiting for a plumber. He was in for two hours retrieving the ball and then there was a big clean up operation. A complete waste of a day, and of course Daddy had to pay the plumber.

Kids, eh? I daren't leave any camera or lighting equipment out because everything in the house is considered a toy.


----------



## cid (Oct 11, 2013)

Harv said:


> You know it's going to be a bad day when you travel an hour to photograph a litter of puppies for a breeder/friend, put your camera to your eye, press the shutter for the first shot and nothing happens. You look down and read on the LCD.... 'No Card'. Of course not..... it's in the reader at home.
> 
> No problem. Get a spare. Open the bag only to find you left those at home as well.
> 
> ...



Exactly, I always have 2-3 in my camera bag, or backpack



Orangutan said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > US national park trip
> ...



Thanks for your tips, but my trip is almost over right now, maybe next year (I hope so, but first I'll check US budget status and then my budget status )



Orangutan said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > When on second day of our US national park trip ranger informed us, that parks are closed and we can't even get refund for our annual pass (bought two days before that day)
> ...


It's ok, as one film character would say "sh*t happens" and sometimes I just have to accept this sh*t happens to me, or to someone else or to all


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 11, 2013)

When I was up all night because of my work and have to sit in my office the following day.
Then everything is very annoying, because I'm tired.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2013)

My wife and I went to Crete, and the jewel in the crown should be the visit to the palace of Knossos. A great location and lots of great photo opportunities. On the day we came there, the Greeks decided to have a one-day strike ...

I am on opera freak. I have been to Milan once and was determined to get tickets to the legendary La Scala theatre, at all cost. The one evening I could go, it was closed for maintenance. Apparently, this happens once a year ...


----------



## rpt (Oct 11, 2013)

Orangutan said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > When on second day of our US national park trip ranger informed us, that parks are closed and we can't even get refund for our annual pass (bought two days before that day)
> ...


Ha! Ha! Ha! And here in India we have a party named that - not progress...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 11, 2013)

cid said:


> When on second day of our US national park trip ranger informed us, that parks are closed and we can't even get refund for our annual pass (bought two days before that day)
> 
> Yeah, I am first time in US and all I got was one afternoon in Grand Teton and one day in Yellowstone, i felt pretty miserable indeed and we had to rescheduled the rest of our trip ...



i feel with you... that sux.

my sister has cancelled her 3 weeks USA trip in november. 
she is an avid photographer too.

she is going to patagonia for 2 weeks now. i envy her...


----------

